
New Research Suggests Solar System May Have Once Harbored Super-Earths (2015) - hanging
https://www.astrobio.net/also-in-news/new-research-suggests-solar-system-may-have-once-harbored-super-earths/
======
hanging
Paper: "Jupiter's decisive role in the inner Solar System's early evolution"

[https://authors.library.caltech.edu/55970/](https://authors.library.caltech.edu/55970/)

